
Rails For Charity - tispratik
http://railsforcharity.org/
======
tispratik
_Mission:_ We believe that we can connect charities and charitable causes
across the world to technology and help each other to achieve the social
changes that we all want to see. So, we want to build open source web based
applications which help in improving the society.

Projects that we're currently working on:
<http://railsforcharity.org/projects/1>
<http://railsforcharity.org/projects/3>

I wanted to get seem feedback on how to successfully run an open source
community and also looking for companies to donate their engineering resources
when idle (on bench) for developing the various projects.

